# --Fierce FISH--



## snowkei (Feb 27, 2008)

hello ladies, I did this 'FISH' look today!
use a lot of blue-tone color...hope u won't be scared!lol















what I use
*[eye & face] *
MAC fluidine #blacktrack. waveline
MAC e/s #carbon. melody. electric eel. contrast. gesso
ardell lashes #103(left eye). 115(right upper). tyra(right bottom)

*[lips]*
MAC l/s #blase 0' blue
MAC e/s #electric eel

and BLUE photoshopped one!


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow! Amazing!


----------



## Amaranth (Feb 27, 2008)

AAAHHH!! Haha, no just kidding! You are so skilled and creative, your blending is amazing.


----------



## Mizz Samantha J (Feb 27, 2008)

all i can say is WOW!


----------



## iheartangE (Feb 27, 2008)

You are so incredible!  I always love your posts


----------



## n_c (Feb 27, 2008)

This is sooo fierce!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 27, 2008)

Whoa!


----------



## supernova (Feb 27, 2008)

Great work! That is just amazing. Doesn't that use up a ton of your eyeshadow though?? I couldn't afford it lol


----------



## Emmi (Feb 27, 2008)

Very creative!!


----------



## Purity (Feb 27, 2008)

That is soo cool!


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Feb 27, 2008)

dude! that's awesOme!!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 27, 2008)

wow!! how fabulous!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 27, 2008)

very creative!!!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 27, 2008)

Freaking amazing !


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, this is totally *awesome!!!*


----------



## PomPoko (Feb 27, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 27, 2008)

This is amazing! You are very talented!!


----------



## alehoney (Feb 27, 2008)

wow


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Feb 27, 2008)

you are so talented.. wow.. i love it


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Feb 27, 2008)

Holy poop that's freaking nice!!! 

*bow bow


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 27, 2008)

that is absolutly AMAZING!! :O


----------



## Jot (Feb 27, 2008)

You are just so amazing!


----------



## 1QTPie (Feb 27, 2008)

Very very cool!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 27, 2008)

wow thats sooo awesome!! how much eyeshadow does that require?


----------



## tripwirechick (Feb 27, 2008)

Gorgeous! You are incredibly talented.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Feb 27, 2008)

words cannot describe your work..truly amazing


----------



## Reiko (Feb 27, 2008)

I love it!  How do you always come up with these awesome ideas??? You should seriously consider going pro!


----------



## mslitta (Feb 27, 2008)

all i can say is WOW! Love the creativity.


----------



## glamdoll (Feb 27, 2008)

AMAZING Job Snowkei! As always


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 27, 2008)

That is so cool!


----------



## vveinee (Feb 27, 2008)

Outstanding!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Feb 27, 2008)

Woooow!!! Just wow!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 27, 2008)

JEEEZUSSSSSSSS! can i get an AMEN?


----------



## nunu (Feb 27, 2008)

this is awesome!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 27, 2008)

you are so talented it's pretty unbelievable! so creative everytime!!


----------



## ashleydenise (Feb 27, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 28, 2008)

that is fierce!!

too cool


----------



## bekins (Feb 28, 2008)

WOW amazing blending, great skillz!


----------



## Pei (Feb 28, 2008)

How did u apply the mask?

Using brush?

It has got a beautiful spray effect.


----------



## deven.marie (Feb 28, 2008)

wow! i especially like the last pic, the photoshopped one.. you're doing a very "fierce" look as tyra would say lol


----------



## Lndsy (Feb 28, 2008)

You are so incredibly talented, I love your posts!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 28, 2008)

wow! this is cool!


----------



## Rubiez (Feb 28, 2008)

*stares...*
That must've been hard to wash off...


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow!!!  Great work!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 29, 2008)

thats so sick. the blending is gorgeous


----------



## Cyclothymic (Feb 29, 2008)

Unreal!!!! Such artistry!!!


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 29, 2008)

Sooo talented!!

I look forward to seeing your next post *citement*


----------



## amethyst_twine (Feb 29, 2008)

You are so amazing! I LOVE your work! You should seriously go pro!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Amazing!


----------



## Vlada (Feb 29, 2008)

Damn - that's so good!  What skills!


----------



## Flammable (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## SamraLoved1 (Feb 29, 2008)

that looks incredible! amazing talent


----------



## Andrya (Feb 29, 2008)

Your artistry is STUNNING!  It's very apparent that you love doing makeup and have a lot of fun with it.  I LOVE that.  Very inspiring, as always - practically looks airbrushed.  I want to recreate.  :]


----------



## lil_kismet (Feb 29, 2008)

that looks incredible!!


----------



## SpeckyBecky (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow! How long did this take?! And how much eye shadow did you have to use?


----------



## nanilei (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW! its different, but i like it!


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow, that looks amazing !!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 1, 2008)

I always look forward to your FOTDs. You are amazing!


----------



## Devon (Mar 1, 2008)

I love all your posts! Great example of face painting


----------



## gullygabby (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW


----------



## JazzyBAP (Mar 1, 2008)

So creative! I love all of your FOTD's!


----------



## Lessandes (Mar 1, 2008)

Incredibly well blended °_°


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Mar 1, 2008)

Whoa that's so amazing!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Mar 1, 2008)

FIERCE is the perfect description for this look - you are amazing!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 1, 2008)

this is amazing!!!!! wow, u r so talented, and have gorgeous skills


----------



## missvox (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow!! I would think its harder to do your face than on another person. How long did it take you?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 1, 2008)

OMG!  You have some amazing talent!  I love this so much, come and do my makeup please!


----------



## mistella (Mar 2, 2008)

i loove the colors, the blending is so good


----------



## user79 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow!

How long does it take you to do one of your full face looks? And isn't it kind of hard to remove at the end? Do you do them just for fun when you're at home?


----------



## fuzz (Mar 2, 2008)

wow thats awesome.I have never seen anythin like that.Ur definetly talented.Great job


----------



## c12345 (Mar 8, 2008)

Now that is fierce!


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh my god, this looks awesome


----------



## raphdiaz (Mar 8, 2008)

amazing...amazing,great job.


----------



## snowkei (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *supernova* 

 
_Great work! That is just amazing. Doesn't that use up a ton of your eyeshadow though?? I couldn't afford it lol_

 
haha yay I use a lot of my e/s but I still have a lot to use


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 11, 2008)

So Hott!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_wow thats sooo awesome!! how much eyeshadow does that require?_

 
I dont know exactly how much I use, but I cannot see the pan of e/s even now


----------



## snowkei (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 

 
_How did u apply the mask?

Using brush?

It has got a beautiful spray effect._

 
dear pei, I did use my brushes


----------



## snowkei (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missvox* 

 
_Wow!! I would think its harder to do your face than on another person. How long did it take you?_

 
haha thanks, about 2 hr


----------



## mrs. bebee917 (Mar 11, 2008)

wow... that's really cool.... good job!!


----------



## Poum (Mar 11, 2008)

You are really talented!

yes, scary... but just so cool!


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 15, 2008)

wow your so creative


----------

